# nach vorn vs. vor sich hin



## uguban

Hola,

en español existe la posibilidad de expresar la diferencia entre:


nach vorne schauen - mirar hacia adelante

                            y

vor sich hin schauen - ?


Ejemplo:

Er schaute nach vorn und ging über die Straße.
Cruzó la calle mirando hacia adelante.

Er schaute vor sich hin und ging über die Straße.
Cruzó la calle mirando (delante de sí ???).

gracias


----------



## LordNazgul

¡Hola!

"Vor sich hin schauen" lo traduciría como "mirando al vacio".
En alemán también se usa la expresión "ins Narrenkasten schauen", que ,creo, significa casi lo mismo.

Espero haber ayudado.

Saludos.


----------



## huelin

"Mirando al vacío" me parece una buena traducción.

Sin embargo, "_In den_ Narrenkasten schauen" (como sería gramaticalmente correcto) debe ser una expresión local, porque nunca la he oído antes.


----------



## LordNazgul

Sí, tienes razón, es: "In den Narrenkasten schauen" (blöde Artikeln, ich kann sie immer noch nicht richtig)

Esa expresión la usamos aquí en Viena.


----------



## AGATHA2

LordNazgul said:


> Sí, tienes razón, es: "In den Narrenkasten schauen" (blöde Artikeln, ich kann sie immer noch nicht richtig)
> 
> Esa expresión la usamos aquí en Viena.


 
"In`s Narrenkastl schauen" ( kommt von das Kastl  ) eigentlich heißt das aber so was wie "ins Leere schauen"


----------



## Sidjanga

AGATHA2 said:


> "In`s Narrenkastl schauen" ( kommt von das Kastl  )


Sí, claro. 
Y _das Kastl_ -igual que _das Kästchen _o_ Kästle_, dependiendo de la zona- son diminutivos de _der Kasten_, cuyo género (neutro) se debe sola y exclusivamente a su condición de diminutivos.  

Saludos


----------

